# Crawfish for saltwater fishing?



## Reel Big-uns

Just wondered if anyone has ever tried using crawfish for saltwater fishing?

I did once while bottom fishing for whiting and only caught sharks.

I was wondering about using them for sheephead and for trout and redfish using a float or maybe flounder?

What do you think?


----------



## Mweathers

probably would not last long alive in salt.  No doubt you would catch something, but why not use a bait for the area?


----------



## Reel Big-uns

Mweathers said:


> probably would not last long alive in salt.  No doubt you would catch something, but why not use a bait for the area?



The time I tried them they lasted a surprisingly time.

Being I'm 80-90 miles from the coast I don't have the opportunities to catch my own bait and with the cost of fuel I try to find a way of saving on bait. I can catch enough crawfish the day before a fishing trip so it will give me more time fishing rather than running down bait.

I know living closer to the coast gives one an advantage for acquiring bait whether it is shrimp, fiddlers, or minnows.


----------



## Redbow

I have used them here on the NC coast a couple times. I just took the tails off and then exposed the white meat by taking off the shell. I thought Spots might bite them but nothing did...


----------



## shades

I have caught blk sea bass and reds on craw fish


----------



## erock

I've never used live crawdads but I use to use artificial mudpuppies on Reds. Worked great.


----------



## Apex Predator

Some folks use bread, corn, chicken livers, and worse, so why not?


----------

